# D.A.E is equal to AQF Diploma or advance diploma??



## faisal saleem (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi expats,
I done 10 years secondary school education ie matric and after that i did 3 years D.A.E ( diploma of associate engineering ) in Computer Hardware. I have total 8 years of experience in computer networks and telecom.

Now i wants to apply for *Skilled – Independent (Migrant) visa (subclass 175)*
but before starting my assessment process at ACS i wants to make sure that if i wana apply as systems designer 2231-13

ANZSCO code---ANZSCO occupation---ASCO code and occupation----------Assessing Authority---------Points
261112----------Systems analyst--------2231-13 Systems Designer------------ACS-----------------------------60

which is mentioned in *SOL (schedule 3*)


And in the current PIMguidelines they wrote as in the bottom of this post acs.org.au/assessment/docs/Current_PIMGuidelines.pdf

*My humble question is that they would consider my 3 year D.A.E is equivalent to an Australian AQF Diploma or Australian AQF Advanced Diploma OR NOT?*

Thanks in advance



*2.3. GROUP B*

Qualifications Criteria

2.3.1. Applicants with
(a) an Australian AQF Diploma or Australian AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in ICT, or an Australian Bachelor degree, or Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification with a
minor (sub-major) in ICT; or

(b) an overseas qualification assessed as being comparable to an Australian AQF Diploma or an Australian AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in ICT, or an Australian Bachelor degree, or Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification with a minor (submajor) in ICT.

2.3.2. As a guide for an AQF Diploma or an AQF Advanced Diploma or overseas equivalent, the
ICT content must be at least 50%.

2.3.3. As a guide for a minor (sub-major) for a Bachelor degree the ICT content must be at least
20%.

2.3.4. As a guide for a Graduate Diploma or higher degree qualification described in 2.2.5 above,
a minor (sub-major) must relate to a program with an ICT content of at least 50%.

2.3.5. As a guide for a Post Graduate Diploma or higher degree qualification described in 2.2.6
above, a minor (sub-major) must relate to a program with ICT content of at least 15% andless than 33%. 

*Experience Criteria*

2.3.6. Applicants in Group B must have at least six (6) equivalent years of full-time relevant ICT experience at professional level prior to the date of their application for PASA.


----------



## faisal saleem (Sep 10, 2010)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


NoOne here is from Australia who could just only tell that how many years a total education of Australian AQF Diploma or Australian AQF Advanced Diploma ?
means 12 , 13 or 15 or how many years ????


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

faisal saleem said:


> BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> NoOne here is from Australia who could just only tell that how many years a total education of Australian AQF Diploma or Australian AQF Advanced Diploma ?
> means 12 , 13 or 15 or how many years ????


Did u search in the Google?


----------



## faisal saleem (Sep 10, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Did u search in the Google?


Yeah i already searched and found this link ==> studyinaustralia.gov.au/Sia/en/WhyAustralia/AQF.ht

but wana confirmation that according to this^^ chart i have only 13 years of education and which would be counted as Senior Secondary Certificate of Education.

or What?????


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

faisal saleem said:


> Yeah i already searched and found this link ==> studyinaustralia.gov.au/Sia/en/WhyAustralia/AQF.ht
> 
> but wana confirmation that according to this^^ chart i have only 13 years of education and which would be counted as Senior Secondary Certificate of Education.
> 
> or What?????


My assumption is that you don't have a degree but your diploma is equal to Australian level diploma, so u can apply.

You can send email to ACS for more clarification.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

faisal saleem said:


> Yeah i already searched and found this link ==> studyinaustralia.gov.au/Sia/en/WhyAustralia/AQF.ht
> 
> but wana confirmation that according to this^^ chart i have only 13 years of education and which would be counted as Senior Secondary Certificate of Education.
> 
> or What?????


Hello Faisal,

Have you done the Diploma from a recognized institution like Sind board of technical Education ?. If you have then I think they may recognize it as 13 years of education but I think since you have 0ver 8 years experience, you should try the RPL route. As far as I know, they only recognize MSCE and CNE in some cases with experience.

Go see the ACS site, www.acs.org.au and search of Recognition for Prior learning (RPL). 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## faisal saleem (Sep 10, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> My assumption is that you don't have a degree but your diploma is equal to Australian level diploma, so u can apply.
> 
> You can send email to ACS for more clarification.


Well but australian diploma starts after Senior Secondary Certificate of Education... I mean after 12 years of school education... 
And here in our country the diploma starts after matriculation ie 10 years of education..

So how both diplomas are equal?????


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

faisal saleem said:


> Well but australian diploma starts after Senior Secondary Certificate of Education... I mean after 12 years of school education...
> And here in our country the diploma starts after matriculation ie 10 years of education..
> 
> So how both diplomas are equal?????


Then how our degrees are equal to Australian standard?


----------



## faisal saleem (Sep 10, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Then how our degrees are equal to Australian standard?


To be honest i dont have any clear idea, may be they match only the total years of study and may be some other criteria. I wish if some experts could shed light on this issue..


##################################################



foha2012 said:


> Hello Faisal,
> 
> Have you done the Diploma from a recognized institution like Sind board of technical Education ?. If you have then I think they may recognize it as 13 years of education but I think since you have 0ver 8 years experience, you should try the RPL route. As far as I know, they only recognize MSCE and CNE in some cases with experience.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Yes i done D.A.E from Punjab Board of Technical Education and also i did 2 years B-Tech (Electronics) degree program from a HEC recognized university and just waiting for the result at this time .... Actually the university gave me exemption of 1 year due to my experience....So i studied only 1 year but they will give me 2 years B-Tech (electronics) degree...

Now at this time i am doing B-Tech Electronics (honors) and which will finish inshaAllah in January 2011 ...

Beside that i have done cisco certifications==> CCNA,CCNP,CCIP,CCDP
and juniper certifications ==> JNCIA-ER, JNCIA-EX, JNCIS-ER
and blah blah


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

faisal saleem said:


> To be honest i dont have any clear idea, may be they match only the total years of study and may be some other criteria. I wish if some experts could shed light on this issue..
> 
> 
> ##################################################
> ...


They consider qualification on the basis of courses u have studied, i have BCS and most subjects are computer related so my degree was acceptable equivalent to AU degree.


----------

